# New To Camping



## tyandow (Aug 18, 2008)

When we bought our first camper 5 years ago, someplace in this group there was a list of items we needed to be sure we had with us. It was very valuable and oddly accurate. We have friends that just bought their first camper and I wanted to offer them the same list. Any idea where it can be found? I spent the last 45 minutes looking for it with no success.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

tyandow said:


> When we bought our first camper 5 years ago, someplace in this group there was a list of items we needed to be sure we had with us. It was very valuable and oddly accurate. We have friends that just bought their first camper and I wanted to offer them the same list. Any idea where it can be found? I spent the last 45 minutes looking for it with no success.


Check my blog on the front page: http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?app=blog&module=display&section=blog&blogid=5

That should get you started!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

tyandow said:


> When we bought our first camper 5 years ago, someplace in this group there was a list of items we needed to be sure we had with us. It was very valuable and oddly accurate. We have friends that just bought their first camper and I wanted to offer them the same list. Any idea where it can be found? I spent the last 45 minutes looking for it with no success.


You can google RV camping checklists or something along those lines and lots will come up.Just did this the other day.


----------

